# Woodvil On It's Way To South Africa!



## Rob Fisher

I was trying to keep it as a surprise but I'm so excited I have to share the news with my Vaping Family!

Thanks to a good mate here on ecigssa who mentioned to a friend of his on ECF that a buddy of his was desperate to get his hands on a Woodvil and then a posting I made in the REO lounge on ECF I will be the proud owner of probably the first Woodvil in SA! Thanks @Matthee I'm beyond excited!

And here are some pics of my REO Woodvil 18490 that leaves the USA tomorrow heading for Durban!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

That is a beauty. You will love him/her/it. And poor Erica will have to take a back seat. For sure the first Woodvil in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> I was trying to keep it as a surprise but I'm so excited I have to share the news with my Vaping Family!
> 
> Thanks to a good mate here on ecigssa who mentioned to a friend of his on ECF that a buddy of his was desperate to get his hands on a Woodvil and then a posting I made in the REO lounge on ECF I will be the proud owner of probably the first Woodvil in SA! Thanks @Matthee I'm beyond excited!
> 
> And here are some pics of my REO Woodvil 18490 that leaves the USA tomorrow heading for Durban!
> 
> View attachment 4318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319


That is a very pretty Woodville @Rob Fisher ! Congrats! One day I'll have a woody too. 
Still want to know if it floats being wood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats Rob, wishing you all the best
Interestingly, i notice what seems to be a side firing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Congrats Rob, wishing you all the best
> Interestingly, i notice what seems to be a side firing button.


Yip, electronic button, which means one cannot go low resistance on the Woodvils. The modmaster's next project is apparently a totally mechanical Woodvil (like the metal Reos).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Conratulations Rob, she's is indeed a work of art.


----------



## ET

i don't get it, why was the reo guts just not built into a wooden case. i thought that was what the woodville was?


----------



## crack2483

Robs got a woody! 
Awesome looking device.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

denizenx said:


> i don't get it, why was the reo guts just not built into a wooden case. i thought that was what the woodville was?



Not that easy because the body of the metal Reo is used to conduct electricity to close the circuit between the negative pole of the batt and the base of the 510 connection. On the woodville there has to be some kind of mechanism that travels from the bottom of the battery back up to the 510 connection


----------



## ET

ah right. forgot about that. could possibly have made a metal insert to carry the current but a wire is a wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldbroad

Is it there yet??!!!

Boy...she's a slow flyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


> Is it there yet??!!!
> 
> Boy...she's a slow flyer



She has cleared customs... but where exactly she is in South Africa I don't know... I was hoping she may arrive today but no such luck... I am expecting Kiera on Monday hopefully! I will love and cherish her all the days of her life Kay!


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> She has cleared customs... but where exactly she is in South Africa I don't know... I was hoping she may arrive today but no such luck... I am expecting Kiera on Monday hopefully! I will love and cherish her all the days of her life Kay!




I don't know why I'm so anxious! Oh, i know, I paid extra so you could get her in your loving hands quicker

I'm a bit worried about her health, traveling so far, too

Oh..and I see you changed your avvie to a porkie!!!!...and your name is Rob...when I first saw it I thought Rob of reo fame was here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Good news from the manufacturer himself earlier today:


----------



## Andre

Thanks for the head up @johan. Have been waiting for the mechanical woodvils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

